

Bursts - fiaz
http://brsts.com/

======
moe
Clicked around for about 15 seconds. Had the pseudo-book in front of me, then
a page of multi-colored blocks, clicked one of the green blocks, it opened a
tooltip asking me for tons of personal info without any clue about what I'm
doing and why I should care. At that point ⌘W (close-tab) was an automatic
reflex.

------
aw3c2
Weird, the source shows a lot of text but it is not displaying anything at all
if you do not have Flash.

My infantile mind suggested "breasts" rather than "bursts" :-)

------
georgecmu
The interface is confusing and buggy.

Before I figured out how to change pages, I was able to keep 'guessing' one of
the 3 available words on the first page repeatedly. I could get the top score
just doing that if I had the patience.

Guessing words is very easy and grows old very quickly. The point of doing it
isn't clear, and the point of 'adopting' words is not clear at all.

~~~
mikecane
Is that what it was, a word-guessing game? Obtuse interface, unclear
instructions. I bailed.

------
Vivtek
"If I wanted your Web site to make noise, I would have licked my finger and
squeaked it on the screen."

------
csarva
This page describes what the "experiment" is all about -

<http://barabasi.com/bursts/>

You're basically revealing the actual book one word at a time as you adopt
them.

